# Looking for an image of a steel clad fire door



## KZQuixote (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking for a picture of one of those old fire doors that were clad in rectangular steel panels. Each panel had a label on it and each was manually seamed to the rest of the surface. The panels were approximately 12" by 24" and were combined and even wrapped around the edge of the door as necessary to get full coverage.

If you have such a photograph, I'd sure appreciate having a copy.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

